# What's a Good Price for a 2006 Trek 5200?



## AZDYJJK (Dec 7, 2006)

What would be a good price for a 56CM 2006 Trek 5200? The seller says that this bike is like new so I am assuming it's in excellent shape. It's listed for $1,500.

I just purchased a Spec Allez Elite a few weeks ago and then this bike pops up. I really never wanted to go over $1K for a bike, however, this seems like a good deal if I can get it for less than $1,200 for a full carbon bike. Please let me know what your thoughts are and how much I should offer for this bike. Thanks.


----------



## Nic840 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Fit?*

I just purchased a new 2006 Trek 2100 for $1150... so that sounds like a good deal. I love my bike and it fit me well. Its one thing to find a good deal and another to like how it rides/fits you. I rode 5 different makes and lucky for me the one I liked the best was the one on sale! It listed for $1450 new, it has carbon fork/seatstay. If it fits it works but if you like your Specialized why fret over it.


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

Saw one today marked at $1999 at LBS in Dallas, TX. Of course only a few left but a great price on a new ride if you can find your size. Better specs than the new 5000 bikes (Ultegra vs 105 and better wheelset). I think worth the extra $200-250.

I would advise you to hit your local LBS as there are some smokin' deals on 06 models right now. I got a 2006 Spec Tarmac Pro for $2599 this week. The 07 is listed at $3499 and the 06 was originally $3299 I think. Some of the prices I saw last weekend were just insane, esp the 06 Treks and Specs.


----------



## baylor (Oct 1, 2003)

That's a good price if it is as good of shape as he/she says.


----------



## AZDYJJK (Dec 7, 2006)

*$1120 2006 Trek 5200*

with probably less than 100 miles on it. You could eat off the cassette it's so clean. The tires have basically no wear on them. The original owner is a really nice guy and he let it go for a steal. This is a great bike can't wait to have it fitted and tuned and take it out.


----------



## Nic840 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Steal!*

That is a steal. I love my 06 Trek 2100 and can't wait to get back on it everyday! Its a good looking bike.Have fun with it!! - Nic


----------



## Soonerinfrisco (May 30, 2006)

:thumbsup: you better smile when you ride that one! Nice get.


----------

